# What complex carbohydrates can you eat?



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

A lot of the diets I've read about on here have been low carb, particularly low sugar. But there are also others that say you should cut out grains and other complex carbs. My question is, what carbohydrate sources do people think are okay? I'm not sure which diet plan I should follow. I was thinking of living off chicken, fish, nuts, vegetables, fruits (only a small serving after exercise) and brown rice. But now I'm reconsidering whether I should consume brown rice at all. What do you think about this? Where should I be getting my carbohydrates from? Just vegetables?


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

potatoes, no rice, no wheat, no brocoli, or cabbage, no soy


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, Maria. I think I might avoid potatoes as well though. The SCD says to avoid them, and I've noticed my smell has gotten worse before after eating potato chips. Looks like I'll be doing vegetables, occasional fruit, nuts and white meat.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Im just the opposite,I live on potato chips,turkey,and brown rice(spaghetti,noodles ect).I also eat gluten free cereal(rice and corn).I recently started drinkig ensure and gained 4 pounds and it has too much vitaminn k in it for me(on blood thinner) so no more of that


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

I said potatoes not potatoes chips. u can avoid it. n live w a difficult life. your choice


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Maria Slan said:


> I said potatoes not potatoes chips. u can avoid it. n live w a difficult life. your choice


But it's the same thing really, isn't it? The only thing the potato chips have added is oil and salt. Life is already difficult, so I don't think cutting out potatoes would make it that much worse


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> Im just the opposite,I live on potato chips,turkey,and brown rice(spaghetti,noodles ect).I also eat gluten free cereal(rice and corn).I recently started drinkig ensure and gained 4 pounds and it has too much vitaminn k in it for me(on blood thinner) so no more of that


thickthighs, was it you who said you got rid of most of your smell by following a sugar free diet for a few months? You still ate brown rice while on it?


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Its different bent&broken. I tried potaoes chips in the past. It triggered my symptoms so bad. However, now I eat blanched ones. n on those days I could get out of the street n walk by the others w/o reactions. The little things that you said are really important. because with us fat n dairy are killers. anyway when I 1st started my diet, I think the same as you. If I dont smell n I can cut this n this. I can cut most of them. But the truth is u need carbohydrate to live. n potatoes re the best way to go. because it provide not only carbohydrate but also high fiber intake. anyway, you had your theory there. I just reminded u that gluten free didnot actually cure anyone. vegetarian path someone had go for it for 7 years w/o result.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

crisps/potato chips set things off for me. i think its the powdered flavouring. back when i was getting better i lived off brown rice crackers and brown rice, doesnt mean theyre safe though. they just didnt trigger anything.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

sourdough bread, quinoa, bananas and sometimes black beans are about the only things that don't make me flare up. Rice, pasta, fruits, veggies, regular breads, and anything with a lot of sugar either get me backed up or have diarrhea. It's so hard to pinpoint because when i think things are finally turning around and i have a good idea of what i should be eating, It goes bad even with the right foods.

oh and potato chips and strawberries are one of the worst offending items on the list when it comes to the stink.


----------

